# bright led lights



## CHRISW (May 25, 2011)

Where can I purchase bright led light fixtures for small tanks 3-10 gals?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Depends on the tank's length. If you have a 10g which is 20"x12", you can do 3 things. 1) we sell 12" LED fixture and you can put it on side way. 2) if you have a glass top, you can put it on the regular way on top of the glass. 3) wait till we get the 18" LED fixture in. We have both freshwater bright and reef bright for the 18" model as well.

Now for smaller than 12", then you have to get one of those clip on or clamp on LED light.


----------



## monocus (Sep 27, 2010)

for that small of tank you could make one.average led at 3 watts is about $3.a driver is between $10 and $20 depending on how many lights.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Personally I'm a great fan of the Hamilton LED strips. Pricey, but fantastic LEDs IMHO. They do come in 20" length
Hamilton White LED Lighting Strip (20 Inch)


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

For 3 gallon tanks, you could find a Fluval Spec light or a Dymax IQ3 light, both in LED. The Dymax IQ3 light is available online from Big Als Pets. It's for a 2 or 3 gallon tank. 

I've seen some nice nano tank LED lights at Aquariums West, smaller than the ones Charles has, but I don't know what size tank they are for.

If you don't have your tank yet, the Eheim Aquastyle comes in 4, 6 and 9 gallons and comes with an attractive pendant-style LED light. 

The 12 inch light that Charles carries would work for some of the nano tanks, too. Those tanks come in all sorts of sizes these days. I think it could sit right on the glass of the Ebi or the Aquastyle, and I saw a rimless nano bowfront somewhere that would work, too.


----------

